# what color is my new appaloosa?



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Oops, forgot to add that he's shedding out darker in front


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, his base color is most definitely brown. 

I'm not too up on appy patterns, but I'm pretty sure he's got a blanket with spots and varnish roan going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

What color is he? BEAUTIFUL, that's what.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Brown based blanket with varnishing


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I say he's a Brown Varnish Roan with Blanket with spots. From what I've learned, Appy's don't Roan, they Varnish roan. I don't think the ApHC says Snowcap. I think they just say Blanket, or Blanket with Spots.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Agree with the others. While he is a varnish roan and it's very common in appaloosas, appaloosas do have true roan as well.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

What is the difference between a regular roan and a varnish roan?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Is handsome a color?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Customcanines said:


> What is the difference between a regular roan and a varnish roan?


Varnish roan acts slightly different than regular roan. Varnish can hide until the horse is older and then will gradually cause the horse to "roan out" (become increasingly roan). Some varnish roans will continue to roan until they are almost white and you wonder if you mistakenly got a grey horse. :lol: The biggest give away between a varnish that has roaned out and a grey that has gone white is that the hard points (knees, fetlocks, withers, some parts of the face, etc) will stay colored on a varnish roan appy, even if the rest of the horse is pure white. 

Regular roan is fairly evident from birth and, while the intensity of the roaning may vary by season, the horse stays roan. Also, regular roan leaves the head and legs dark (non-roaned) with distinct V-patterns at the tops of the legs.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

So he will get lighter as he ages, and turn almost white in front, correct? Will he lose his butt spots, too?


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Also, how do you tell it's varnish rather than regular roan? His legs are black and his head is very dark. Thanks


----------



## Among the Stars HorseShow (Feb 26, 2014)

Brown Varnish Roan + Spotted Blanket. Very pretty too! Saw a lovely mare colored alot similar to yours the other day


----------



## Among the Stars HorseShow (Feb 26, 2014)

Most of the elder Spotted Blankets Appies I know haven't lost their spots . So hopefully not


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Customcanines said:


> Also, how do you tell it's varnish rather than regular roan? His legs are black and his head is very dark. Thanks


Varnish effects the body color a lot differently than true roan as its not typically even. Varnish will not make his spots disappear.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, everybody. I know nothing about appies, but I'm learning!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

How old is he?


----------

